

What we learned raising on AngelList - robbiet480
http://jmlite.tumblr.com/post/53843610748/what-we-learned-raising-on-angellist-based-in-a-small

======
austenallred
> At the same time we were contacted by AngelList. They wondered if we were
> interested in being featured on AL.

What I'm getting the more I read is getting featured is _the_ tipping point in
AngelList fundraising. I haven't seen too many success stories from companies
who weren't featured.

~~~
jusben1369
Well not really in that they never ended up featuring us this time around. It
all happened very quickly with emerge whom we connected with via AngelList. I
do see your point though and suspect in general that would be true.

